# Aus Java auf den Browser zugreifen



## finalmagic (9. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,

bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet, also mich nicht gleich auseinander reißen xD
hab im Forum schon gesucht, aber nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Ich möchte aus Java heraus auf den Inhalt einer Website zugreifen, dass heißt konkret:
Ich habe z.B. einen Button und ein Textfeld (SWT) und möchte wenn ich nun auf den Button drücke, der Inhalt des Textfeldes, z.B. in die Adresszeile, oder in ein Eingabefeld auf der Seite geschrieben wird.

Ist so etwas mit Java realisierbar? Wenn ja, mit welchen Bilbliotheken krieg ich das hin. Super wär auch Beispielcode!

Vielen Vielen Dank im voraus

euer Final


----------



## zerix (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Die Adresszeile hat aber nichts mit der Seite sondern mit dem Browser zu tun. 

Ich wüsste nicht, dass sowas realisierbar wäre. Da ein Browser ein eigenständiges Programm ist.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## finalmagic (9. Januar 2008)

mmh ok geht das dann vieleicht über sockets? Kann Java auf andere Programme zugreifen?


----------



## Oliver Gierke (9. Januar 2008)

Das wird nicht tun. Du hängst damit doch auch viel zu sehr an der Installationsplattform. Vielleicht hat die PLatform auf der dein Client Läuft gar keinen Browser. Und ehrlich gesagt, würde ich dir einen Teufel tun, wenn deine Anwendung einfach so meinen Browser manipuliert .

Wie wärs denn damit, den HTTP Request, den du jetzt mit dem Browser machst, selbst abzuschicken und das HTML entsprechend zu rendern. Das geht zum Beispiel mit ner Textpane:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/editorpane.html

dann hast du volle Kontrolle über die aufgerufene URL, den Content usw.

REINHAUN!

PS: Natürlich kannst du per Java 6 auch einen Browser rufen (http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/6_desktop_features_2/#4). Mehr Manipulationen sind allerdings nicht möglich und auch architektonisch eher unschön.


----------

